# DIMB IG Koblenz gegründet



## micha_koblenz (24. März 2011)

Vor ca. einer Woche haben wir in Koblenz die DIMB IG Koblenz  gegründet. 

Unsere Ziele für den Raum Koblenz
-Steigerung der Akzeptanz des MTB Sports 
-Interessenvertretung gegenüber der Stadt
-Schaffung legaler Strecken (vergleichbar mit Stromberg)
-Zusammenarbeit mit ansässigen Vereinen
-Gemeinsame Touren/Ausfahrten, Bikeparkbesuche 
-Bikerstammtisch

Um diese Ziele zu erreichen sind wir natürlich auf die Mithilfe der lokalen Bikerinnen und Biker angewiesen. 

Daher würden wir uns freuen wenn ihr zahlreich zu unserem Stammtisch erscheint, oder uns einen Besuch am Canyon GranFondo abstattet. 

Solltet ihr vorab Rückfragen haben, stehen wir natürlich gerne bereit.


Termine
-07.04.2011 19Uhr Stammtisch Maximilians Brauwiesen in Lahnstein (wir werden uns mit einem Schild o.ä. zu erkennen geben)
-09.04.2011 Infostand beim Canyon GranFondo
-05.05.2011 19Uhr Stammtisch


sonnige Grüße

micha_koblenz
  	 	 	 	p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  [email protected]


----------



## Brook (24. März 2011)

Beim 1. Stammtisch wäre ich gern dabei ... GranFondo schaffe ich nicht ... im Mai mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_koblenz (24. März 2011)

Kannst gerne kommen... Herr H.F. ;-)


----------



## T!ll (25. März 2011)

Top Sache 07.04. müsste klappen


----------



## Brook (5. April 2011)

DIESEN DONNERSTAG ... ich habe morgens Motorradprüfung, Abends leider Spätschicht und muss danach die bestandene Prüfung feiern.

Till, würdest du Alex begleiten wollen? Martn?? Leo??


----------



## LordLinchpin (6. April 2011)

selbes problem wie der fuchs, also bis auf die moppedprüfung. aber beim grand fondue gugge ich mal rum wenn ich frei bin


----------



## Antilles (6. April 2011)

ich versuch da zu sein, aber ich hab vorher noch vorstandssitzung hab komm ich vllt ein bisschen zu spät.
till dabei?


----------



## T!ll (7. April 2011)

Kann leider noch nicht 100%ig sagen ob ich es heute schaffe. Schaue aber auf jeden Fall am Samstag mal vorbei.


----------



## de flö (7. April 2011)

... werd am Samstag ma vorbei schaun!!!


----------



## micha_koblenz (8. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

leider waren gestern kaum Leute da. Daher würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr nicht einfach niur vorbeikommt und uns aus sicherer Entfernung beäugt, sondern auch mit uns sprecht!

Unser nächster Stammtisch findet in Pretzers Biergarten in den Rheinanlagen statt.
05.05.2011 19Uhr - Vorher könnte man noch eine kleine Runde biken und sich dann bei was Kühlem gemütlich den Tag ausklingen lassen.


Gruß Micha


----------



## T!ll (8. April 2011)

micha_koblenz schrieb:


> 05.05.2011 19Uhr - Vorher könnte man noch eine kleine Runde biken und sich dann bei was Kühlem gemütlich den Tag ausklingen lassen.



Der Termin steht, sorry hab es gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (8. April 2011)

dito vorstandssitzung meines vereins hat ne runde länger gedauert als erwartet. aber morgen bin ich sicher dabei!


----------



## micha_koblenz (11. April 2011)

Moin Leute,

das GranFondo war eine super Aktion für uns. Wir haben recht viele Leute erreichen können, die mitmachen wollen und auch viele die sich durch uns vertreten fühlen wenn wir uns hier in Koblenz für Biker engagieren!

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt meldet euch einfach bei uns.

Ansonsten schaut am 05.05.2011 um 19 Uhr im Pretzers Biergarten in den Rheinanlagen in Koblenz vorbei. Vorher kann man noch biken?!

Gruß Micha


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

Habe von der Aktion zu zufällig im Biergarten gehört.
Hört sich gut an!
Vielleicht sollte sich micha-koblenz mal kurz vorstellen?
Gibt es auch irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die geplanten Maßnahmen nachzulesen, bzw. zu verfolgen?

Macht mehr Werbung!!


----------



## micha_koblenz (12. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe von der Aktion zu zufällig im Biergarten gehört.
> Hört sich gut an!
> Vielleicht sollte sich micha-koblenz mal kurz vorstellen?
> Gibt es auch irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die geplanten Maßnahmen nachzulesen, bzw. zu verfolgen?
> ...



Kann das sein das du das am Sonntag gehört hast? Waren so um kurz vor 18Uhr im Pretzers. Nach einer ausgedehnten Bikerunde.

Kurz zu mir: 25 Jahre seit 13 Jahren oder mehr auf dem Bike zum Spass unterwegs. Ich glaube ich hab schon so ziemlich alles durch BMX, CC, Dirt, Street, Freeride, Anfänge des "Fully DH". Von 20" über 24" zu 26". Singlespeed, Kettenschaltung, Hammerschmidt. Stahl, Alu, 80mm 150mm 180mm usw.

Hängen geblieben bin ich auf Freeride - flowige Abfahrten gespickt mit technischen Rafinessen und ein paar Sprüngen. 

Die Idee mit der DIMB IG kam auf Grund der Streckenschließungen und den mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Versuchen in Koblenz eine Strecke zu bekommen. Ich hab als kleiner Stropp auch die Schaufel in der Hand gehabt und weiß wie groß die Versuchung ist... Zudem kam gerade die Freudenbotschaft aus Stromberg in diesem Moment!

Vielleicht sagt euch der Wolfskopf noch was? Da war ziemlich früh sehr aktiv, bis zum Umzug in den Bikepark.

Falls jemand mehr wissen möchte, dann wendet euch einfach direkt an mich oder kommt zu einem unserer Treffen. 

Wir planen auch eine Tour fürs WE (Flowtrail Stromberg) Details werden natürlich veröffentlicht!

Geplante Maßnahmen und Sachstände werden bei der DIMB auf unserer IG Seite, hier und bei ride downhill veröffentlicht sofern die Infos nützlich und offiziell sind. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

Ja, am Sonntag war ich Biergarten Pretzer.


----------



## Spatz79 (14. April 2011)

Ich werde auch am 5.05. anwesend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_koblenz (3. Mai 2011)

So ich pushe das Thema nochmal hoch!

Denkt an den Termin, wäre cool wenn viele Leute kommen!


----------



## T!ll (3. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus mit einer Bikerunde vorher?


----------



## micha_koblenz (5. Mai 2011)

Moin Till,

grundsätzlich gerne. Habe es aber zu spät gelesen und hab noch Papierkram an der Backe


gruß Micha


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. Mai 2011)

> Wir planen auch eine Tour fürs WE (Flowtrail Stromberg) Details werden natürlich veröffentlicht!


Ich wäre intteressiert zu erfahren wo der Einstieg dieses Trails ist.
Danke


----------



## twisthead (6. Mai 2011)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Ich wäre intteressiert zu erfahren wo der Einstieg dieses Trails ist.
> Danke



Stromberg nicht Bendorf-Stromberg 


Gruß


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. Mai 2011)

> Stromberg nicht Bendorf-Stromberg



Achso


----------



## Spatz79 (31. Mai 2011)

Gibt es was neues bei DIMG IG Koblenz?


----------



## micha_koblenz (27. Juni 2011)

Der nächste Stammtisch findet am Donnerstag den 07.07.2011 um 19:00 Uhr in Pretzers Biergarten statt!
Erscheint zahlreich und macht euch mal Gedanken wann man gemeinsame Touren fahren könnte!

Gruß Micha


----------



## micha_koblenz (9. Juli 2011)

*Sonntag 10.07.2011: Die erste offizielle Tour der IG Koblenz!*

*Die  Tour wird über die Single Trails im und um das Brexbachtal bei  Bendorf-Sayn führen - da dürfte für jeden etwas dabei sein. Gefahren  wird in einem an die Gruppe angepassten Tempo und bei Bedarf werden  Pausen eingelegt - sowie Fahrtechnikstopss an Schlüsselstellen. 
*

*Treffpunkt:  09:00 HBF Koblenz (09:18 Abfahrt Zug) oder um 10:30 am Schmetterlingsgarten in Bendorf-Sayn*


Kleidung: der Witterung angepasst - Helm versteht sich von selbst.
Verpflegung: ausreichend Flüssigkeit und kleine Snacks. Zur Mittagszeit suchen wir evtl. ein Restaurant auf - falls nötig.


*Der  einzige Knackpunkt ist, wir wissen weder wieviel KM die Tour hat, noch  wann wir zurück sind - ich denke so gegen 18:00 in Koblenz könnte  realistisch sein.*


----------



## randi (2. August 2011)

Hi,

bin bis Morgen in Koblenz. Habe aber leider das Rennradel dabei. Wann plant Ihr das nächste Treffen? Werde beim nächsten Aufenthalt das MTB mitbringen. Vielleicht können wir hier Montag und oder  Dienstag ein Runde fahren. Als Wahlkoblenzer kenne ich mich garnicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (5. September 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin bis Morgen in Koblenz. Habe aber leider das Rennradel dabei. Wann plant Ihr das nächste Treffen? Werde beim nächsten Aufenthalt das MTB mitbringen. Vielleicht können wir hier Montag und oder  Dienstag ein Runde fahren. Als Wahlkoblenzer kenne ich mich garnicht aus.



Hier ist ja irgendwie tote Hose


----------



## randi (26. September 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Hier ist ja irgendwie tote Hose



 Es fahren so viele MTBler in Koblenz und Umgebung und 
hier ist tote Hose.


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2011)

Würde mich auch über Neuigkeiten freuen!


----------



## snailscrew (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Ja komisch gell?
Vielleicht mussten sie mal eben raus... 

Ich hab vor einigen Tagen eine e-mail geschrieben und ebenfalls keine Antwort erhalten.

Ich würd mich ja gerne beim DIMB anmelden aber ich meine das bringt nix wenn sich lokal nix tut.


----------



## snailscrew (23. Oktober 2011)

Emotionale Beiträge aus der Region:

Nach eindringlichem Studium verschiedener Beiträge hier im Forum muss ich immer wieder feststellen das oft 
sehr emotional auf z.B. Wegsperrungen oder vermeintlichen Aussagen von Förstern und Jägern etc reagiert wird. 
Es tut vielleicht ab und zu mal ganz gut etwas Dampf abzulassen, selten führt dies jedoch zu tragbaren 
Lösungsansätzen für die anstehenden Probleme. 

Diese Probleme werden in Zukunft mit Sicherheit noch dringlicher denn 
besonders in unserer Gegend ist in der letzten Zeit ein Trend zur professionellen Vermarktung von Wanderwegen
(Traumpfadem, Saar / Hunsrückschleifen ) zu erkennen. Gemeinden wie Boppard versprechen sich davon einen 
großen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen. 

Die Schilder zur Ausweisung von Erlebnisswanderpfaden spriesen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Die Dörfer sind am 
Wochenende zugeparkt von Wanderern, es handelt sich hierbei nicht nur um "verknöcherte Rentner" das 
Angebot spricht auch viele junge Familien an. Mann kann von einer Renaissance des Wanderns sprechen.

Massenhaft Mountainbiker auf Wanderwegen sind möglicherweise kontraproduktiv, sprich wirtschaftsschädigend. 
Mitglieder des DIMBs diskutieren bei akuten Wegsperrungen in Einzelfällen mit den zuständigen Behörden, 
und können möglicherweise eine Teilwiederöffnung erreichen ( noch nicht im Raum Koblenz!), 
gesamtheitlich wird sich aber das nutzbare Wegenetz so stetig verkleinern. 

Eine Möglichkeit diesem Trend entgegenzuwirken ist, selbst ein Erlebnissmountainbikewegenetz zu schaffen,
das beschildert und genauso vermarktet wird. Das Mittelrheintal hat hier das Potential ebenso attraktiv 
zu sein wie die Pfalz oder die deutschen Alpenregionen. 

Eine ausdrückliche Beschilderung hilft auch deshalb weil sie andere Waldnutzer schonmal darauf vorbereitet, 
dass hier MTBler unterwegs sind, das sengt das Konfliktpotential. 

Leider haben lokale MTB Vereine bisher keine Routen ausgewiesen, Vielleicht kann der DIMB hier tätig werden?


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## JanE (29. Januar 2012)

Die DIMB IG Koblenz ist jetzt auch bei Facebook zu finden.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/DIMB-eV-IG-Koblenz/333731306645045

wer uns noch nicht mit seiner echten Unterschrift unterstützt hat kann uns jetzt auch ganz bequem vom Sofa aus mit seinem "Like" unterstützen und unsere Seite seinen Freunden empfehlen.

Frische Info gibts natürlich auch weiterhin auf MTB News.

Bis dato haben wir ca. 250 Unterschriften gesammelt.

Es fehlen also immer noch ziemlich viele bis zu den 1000.

Helft uns!!!!

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## benni260 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi,

finde es gut was ihr vorhabt. Hab mittlerweile mitbekommen, dass es wohl viele Wege gibt auf den wir gar nicht fahren dürfen... Bin auch des öfteren mal im Stadtwald unterwegs aber dachte immer der Wald ist für alle da. Natürlich fahre ich immer vorrausschauend und vorsichtig sollten auch Passanten unterwegs sein. Aber aller Anschein werden wir wohl doch nicht so ganz akzeptiert. WErde mir das formular mal ausdrucken und kräftig Unterschriften sammeln....


----------

